# Welcome Prairie View Moonshine



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

https://youtu.be/Lzxdna49rnc
My sons new puppy Shiner. Seven weeks and a few days. He will be coming to papaws for boot camp later.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow he's a looker. What's the breeding? I know a few different dogs called Cash.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

this is the litter announcement


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Update on Shiner at 12 weeks.
https://youtu.be/Xc_EMSo3nss


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Side benefit of treat, sit and here drill: eye contact. Good for future casting.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

https://youtu.be/pwPIrqtPEBk
Shiner's first pigeon at 15 weeks.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Visited Shiner and his family today. He had to wake up from his nap to show off for Papaw. He is teething so back to a soft dummy. He does retrieves thrown from a birdboy but we couldn't convince either of the wife to come out in the cold to throw for us.
https://youtu.be/ncwWNMguiic


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Shiner update. He is going to the field and training now.
https://youtu.be/IRbBSautkqk


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

https://youtu.be/gQTyfDydxPg
At end of Shiner's first force fetch session.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Shiner update. He is going to the field and training now.
> https://youtu.be/IRbBSautkqk



Did you rerun and teach getting in the water?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

No, tools aren't in the basket yet for that.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

https://youtu.be/ZVNJSDM7m6Y
Shiner loves water.
https://youtu.be/mXlgobj-xx4
Continuing FF


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 4 FF video.
https://youtu.be/qCc4QPibx9E


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

https://youtu.be/XP3cLfCtDBY
Day 7 FF.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

https://youtu.be/f34I7s-vlZ4
Day 8 and first day of walking ff. The infamous Howard Neimi "it ain't fun anymore" day is coming soon.
I miss my walking stick but I only have so many hands. As you can see I lost my balance at the very end of the video.
I much prefer ear pinch but with my bad back I'm not supposed to bend over. So, toe hitch is my method.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> https://youtu.be/f34I7s-vlZ4
> Day 8 and first day of walking ff. The infamous Howard Neimi "it ain't fun anymore" day is coming soon.
> I miss my walking stick but I only have so many hands. As you can see I lost my balance at the very end of the video.
> I much prefer ear pinch but with my bad back I'm not supposed to bend over. So, toe hitch is my method.


Not sure if Howard fit the definition of “infamous”.
1 : having a reputation of the worst kind : notoriously evil an infamous traitor
2 : causing or bringing infamy : disgraceful an infamous crime
3 : convicted of an offense bringing infamy

I do admire your gumption to undertake force fetch with physical maladies that make the task difficult. Keep it up sometimes I have to make myself do physically challenging things.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed, You're right. I messed up my language. I know what infamous means and was trying to use it in the predicted dog's reaction but I messed it up completely. I had a great deal of respect for Howard and he helped me a tremendous amount and was always gracious and a gentleman. I apologize to everyone who knew or knew of Howard.

So, help me with the sentence. Would "infamous" work in front of "day"? I wish I could find the post from Howard when he told me that.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> So, help me with the sentence. Would "infamous" work in front of "day"? I wish I could find the post from Howard when he told me that.


Infamous day of force fetch works although my choice might be the day of reckoning. No foul issued on the misuse of infamous in your comment, I understood what you were attempting to convey. I am not an English scholar but because of my upbringing and education (especially my 7th grade English teacher) I am perhaps more offended by spelling and grammatical errors than I should be.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

The videocam microphone really picks up the cicadas noise.


----------



## Jesus Ochoa (Apr 10, 2018)

Hang in there Wayne just a few more weeks before I can come help you.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Look forward to it Jesse.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

https://youtu.be/52E_y5G8Vdg
Today was day 10 of ff. We had a couple of refusals in mid session but corrections worked. This was day 2 of stick fetch and it is all I will probably do. He took it pretty well. Tomorrow I will start introducing some restraint in the lunge. Then dokkens and other style bumpers. Note the cord is just around his ankle now and not around his toes. This is part of my normal progression.
I entered the wrong day in my video file 7/20 instead of 7/18.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

https://youtu.be/7-A-d1flY7k
Howard's infamous day 10 showed up on day 11 and we forced our way through it. Day 12 went fine and now we have moved on to teaching three handed casting. Shiner has really good eye contact. Except the one time where he can hear my wife yelling at one of the dogs inside the house. Surely it wasn't Rowdy.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

https://youtu.be/V9vwUmxL2nk
Moving on through the Lardy program


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

View attachment 79038

My son came out to train with me today and ran his dog Shiner. Perfect marks with hand delivery at heel. I should have videoed his work. We elected to keep it short an stay in the shade.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

https://youtu.be/uTpt9ew7g2s
Further progress in Lardy.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

https://youtu.be/b0ow-jD8hoM
Shiner went to Snake Avoidance Clinic this morning. Two rattlesnake on ground. Mouths taped or sutured. At very end trainer brings out a copperhead in a cage.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

https://youtu.be/c1bSXLX1w2Y
Shiner doing marks.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

See post #3 for breeding. He


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I could't believe he did this mark.
https://youtu.be/aBrwn1Ad5EU


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

https://youtu.be/APpwH899byM
Shiner's dad came out to train on Saturday. I am about ready to take the short lead off as he is loose lead steady.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> I could't believe he did this mark.
> https://youtu.be/aBrwn1Ad5EU


Very nice mark Wayne! That one made ME feel good just to see it.


----------



## jforqueran (Apr 12, 2015)

Great Job! Looks like a very nice field to train in too!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

https://youtu.be/dbBZMn4zBso
Lead is history. Steady to shot. Have to get some flyers now.
I'm the one that is not steady. I use white stickmen for a while and later switch over to hunt test setups.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

https://youtu.be/f8tttMjX3XU


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

This morning we went to train with my pro friend JC at CCR. It was Shiners first experience with bird boys and lots of other dogs. We spent lots of time in the holding blind and going to and from the line. He was also on stake out a lot after his work. Things went very well. I was very pleased. I didn't get any videos but a couple of pictures.
P.S. How do you get the photos to be portrait rather than landscape (sideways)?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

https://youtu.be/Er04EeqPaI0
Shiner is doing great in establishing the T baseline. In my one deviation from Lardy I only do single T. This was Shiners third day but it had been three days since our last session. So I started close and quickly moved back to the starting point. When I first reached the starting point I moved forward to about 25 yards and forced on remote back etc. What you see in the video is the end of the force.
Total session was 16 minutes.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

https://youtu.be/_4vdSNyHJCY
Shiner didn't know what was going on with the walkup. He'll catch on soon enough. Ground speed on miniT slowed down when we got into some ground spurs. It'll pick back up on Thursday when I train again.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Shiner’sDaddy trained with us today. Shiner is doing disciplined casting on T. One more session and we’ll move on.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Swimby lesson 1, line to pile. He had a slight curve to the left. From the way I threw the first dummy to identify the pile. I used my stool to straighten out the line. The pond is really low. We need rain.
https://youtu.be/oD3dAyIOufA


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Whistle stop in water.
https://youtu.be/5IXz7r7sp84
Turning the wrong way on the first whistle stop was an honest mistake.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

https://youtu.be/h4mYHnhPjnQ
Shiner almost has the left cast down. He is swimming down the middle. Because of the terrain it is hard to tell. The owner pulled back all the slopes yesterday. In the process removed all the grass on the slopes. I also lost my mark as to where the pile was located. We are expecting a 1-2" rain tomorrow. It's going to be a muddy mess for a few days.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

https://youtu.be/Sm8vEO9RW3o
This is prior to the previous video. Shows how old I am getting to be. Shiner almost got to the dummy before I got to the exit point. I'm setting here on the heating pad trying to recover from my jaunt over uneven ground.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

https://youtu.be/NQ2c75AeAYI
Too wet in fields today. So doing some needed yard work.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

https://youtu.be/094o6xrc1hQ
Training tip. I have been using an orange painted rock a lot lately when I am doing drills. Orange rock marks the place for start of pattern blinds, marks the intersection point on T work, etc. I have several I keep in my bumper bucket. If they are lost, no big deal.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Shiner had been with me for 4 months. There have been some up and downs but he has been very easy to train. Saturday he will be going home for a visit for a while.
My only disappointment is with swimby. We weren't able to get that done but it has to do with the weather rather than Shiner. We'll have to finish in the spring unless we get an Indian summer.


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 13, 2019)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Shiner had been with me for 4 months. There have been some up and downs but he has been very easy to train. Saturday he will be going home for a visit for a while.
> My only disappointment is with swimby. We weren't able to get that done but it has to do with the weather rather than Shiner. We'll have to finish in the spring unless we get an Indian summer.


Never Say Never Wayne
I have been fortunate enough to do swim by in Texas in November and December north of Weatherfod at Scott Caruths


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

https://youtu.be/Q-KAW-yJC2k
Shiner went home today. Back after Thanksgiving I hope.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Three months ago Shiner wouldn't pick up a live or simulated cripple duck if it moved any. I waited and let him mature a bit. Now the problem is solved. See videos. We did four simulated cripple (shackled duck, soft cloth strip tied around based of wings) hand thrown. And one from winger with vet wrap around eyes. The we did two flyers shot and killed.
I was shooting and my son messed up the videos a bit. Then he sent Shiner too quick on first flyer by forgetting to wait until I sluiced the duck for added excitement. I was watching and there was not any chance of an accident.
https://youtu.be/L6E81G4CrgI
https://youtu.be/ik1c-5E3uIY


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

https://youtu.be/oW98cHhpWx8
Eight hand casting drill. He made a couple of honest mistakes. On mistakes he was told no and returned. Showed the benefit of no-no drill. When noed and called back, no negative effect of the rebuke.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

https://youtu.be/Wi6wtVM7wGs
Shiner doing split casting drill. My casts were awful. I had on so many clothes I was having trouble raising my arm to the proper position. He was giving my son some loopy sits last Saturday so I wanted to get a correction even though it was not much of a deviation.
I stopped the split casting before I wanted to because the aerobic septic system came on.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

https://youtu.be/JzFpcPMIf24
Today's work


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

https://youtu.be/utmr9-bMCJw
I train alone a lot. I made a stickman that resembles a person. It is a Mario halloween mask stapled to half gallon milk jug. It is set on a pole with a cross member to hand a black coat on. Mario is topped with a baseball cap. It fools them a few times into thinking it is a person.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

https://youtu.be/6bo1X0WggDI
https://youtu.be/9t6PCVfkoYk
My son at the helm 2/22/20. He was getting a little loose on Thursday at the line. So, emphasis on steadiness. And then slowing down. On blinds working on obstacles and distractions. Disciplined casting pays off.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Last fall/winter the cold weather interrupted our swimby. This week we are at almost record highs for this time of the year.
First video is a refresher of where we left off last year.
https://youtu.be/NrJeIv6KgH8

Second video is progressing. There was a surprise at the pond today. i guess they came from across the road. 
All this rain has really expanded the swimby pond. I had to take a stool to sit on.
https://youtu.be/uZXlnSqPGq4


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Update on Shiner:
Does this ever happen to you. The wind was from north and coming directly behind us.
https://youtu.be/MDjLMkaoBNc
Windy day work. It was a challenge as wind created set up issues
https://youtu.be/m-59j2WKlCk
Shiner had been on a home visit for two weeks and I noticed he was getting a little loose. So, the next day I took him thru my ob program. Credit is given to Dennis Voigt for the ob drill. It is from his dvd 25 Essential ...Drills. it is little long but Shiner needed it.
https://youtu.be/AvCKKC9Hts4


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Update on Shiner. We have been doing lots of water work. Since we lost Ackermans I don't have any technical water. We have lots of water but mostly stock tanks.
https://youtu.be/AlZRlIJkCyI
https://youtu.be/yZLC4b5onAY
https://youtu.be/ge9I1n0W7aY
https://youtu.be/NIELwizAAKA


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

https://youtu.be/bpqbK1du5SA
Shine water blind. Ranch hand mowed around the ponds for me. After this mornings work my son pulled the snag out of the water for me so I can get closer to the bank for a tighter down the shore blind. Wind is blowing left to right a 10 mph.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Update on Shiner:delayed triple and water blind.
https://youtu.be/NUyaEfNT_Qo


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

More Shiner work. I think its important to find areas where there is cover around edges of ponds. We only have one pond with reeds. And it is a small one but we tried to make the most of it. We also did our first poison bird setup.
https://youtu.be/r-K9dwnZ9cs


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Shiner update. Long monster water entry plus other marks and blind.
https://youtu.be/neFvniHaeNY
We ran last dog at 8:05. It was hazy this morning. Maybe from the dust cloud? Impacted video quality.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Delayed triple. I could have used a cameraman. I get excited when the youngsters figure it out.
https://youtu.be/l9rMv1GCWmA


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Shiner just came back to work on Saturday after being off for three weeks with a skin infection. This morning we worked on marks and blinds up against tree lines. Some dogs have issues with this so we practice it occasionally.
https://youtu.be/DIPXJhtMzsI


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

https://youtu.be/oWMgQXMFy04
Intro to shotgun


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

https://youtu.be/kyq7Qfs2rts
https://youtu.be/poSI2quOqFs
Shiner will get to hunt this year. Starting prep work. Rowdy is retired but he helps me with honoring. His arthritis is just too bad for him to do any serious training.
Barking is dog next door.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

https://youtu.be/uVZthd7GfJI
Shiner started head swinging. I had discontinued use of my heeling stick. The re-emergence of the stick was sufficient along with a more emphatic "sit" did the job.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

https://youtu.be/00hBOpBSXPQ
It's important that dogs learn to run down cripples. You can't see it so well in the video but the duck was running from Shiner. We use both hens and drakes. I like the hens best as they make lots of noise and it really amps up the dogs.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

This mornings work. Land walkup double. My original intent was to run the blind 180 but look at the back ground. Would need a white coat.
https://youtu.be/loHHAvDC0_8
Water series. 
https://youtu.be/8wsBqq9A1zE

Shiner is going to his first hunt test at Sooner on 9/19/20. Entered in Senior. In senior the blind would be outside the marks unless run first. But Shiner can handle a blind between marks.
i guess I can only do two things not three. Operate videocam and launch birds. In both setups I forgot to call dogs number for release.


----------



## Jesus Ochoa (Apr 10, 2018)

Good job Wayne !


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

My son, Jason, put two AKC senior ribbons on Shiner this weekend at Sooner RC.

PS. I finally learned how to get the orientation correct on the attached photos. In my iphone I changed the photo to landscape rather than portrait and it works. I think Chris suggested this.


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Congratulations


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

https://youtu.be/FMHvohwwldY
iphone video by DIL of senior land series on 9-20-20. The was the second test of the weekend and things were starting to get a little loose. Honor was on the water series along with diversion. Papaw will tighten them back up. Overall he did great for his first two tests.

Honor on the first test was on land. It was a real test of his steadiness. Shiner was honor dog, flyer for working dog took five shots and the working dog was wild on the line. Shiner crouched down but didn't creep any.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Saturday's work. We are not training on a golf course. New pond dug and using excavated soil to fill in holes and eroded areas.
Land
https://youtu.be/RZzCMNyvU3Y
Water
https://youtu.be/VJ_m0vCrlv4
Side view of line manners
https://youtu.be/nsrOAQPURqM


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Shiner two more senior passes at Lost Pines RC.








Land series on Saturday.
https://youtu.be/NUHUkXUpQ-I


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Report from Rose Country RC. We have a new Senior Hunter. Waiting on my son to get ribbons and send pictures. I'll post.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Water series at Rose Country RC. Video is not very good as it is from and iphone.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Tripe plus diversion in route to blind.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

It’s always something. Shiner has been duck hunting with his Dad (my son). He has been doing very well and steady.
This Friday while duck hunting my son shot a Canadian goose ( not a lesser) and it fell within 10’ of Shiner in his hide. It scared him and he wouldn’t pick it up.
He retrieved a double gadwall shortly after the goose incident. So all is well on ducks.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Good picture of Shiner.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Shiner had a good day hunting. This has been a very poor duck season. Occasionally we get lucky.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 2, 2015)

He looks quite proud Wayne, and rightly so!! Those are great looking birds!!


----------

